# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > The Fridge Discussions >  Free Ubuntu stickers

## TheFridge

Ubuntu fan in the USA? You can get free Ubuntu case stickers!
System76, a PC manufacturer specialising in Ubuntu systems, is giving a free case sticker to United States residents who send in a stamped addressed envelope. System76’s Carl Richell says there’s no end in sight to the offer and they hope to extend it internationally.
 Carl also told The Fridge about their new competition:
Put your sticker in the coolest place - take a picture - and post it.  Everyone will get to vote on the best pic and the top ten winners get a System76 “Works Out of the Box” beer stein. Details will follow soon.System76 has also made banners, featuring faux-quotes from historical figures. Our favourite has to be this from Julius Caesar:
Rome wasn’t built in a day but it could have been with Ubuntu on System76.Superb. Get your sticker.


More...

----------


## chokuchou

Awesome stickers!

Too bad I live in The Netherlands...  :Sad:  *I want them!*

----------


## PingunZ

I live in belgium, next to netherlands and I want them too !!

----------


## Echo35

You know, if you order a set of CDs from ShipIt, you can get a bunch of the same stickers. I've been putting them everywhere. On my frame, on my moniter, even on my car. They're pretty cool. Anyone know if Ubuntu does bumper stickers on Cafe Press yet?

----------


## shadowfx78

i got long stickers not those short ones with my shipit order.

----------


## nixternal

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PoweredBy

I just quickly created 4 svg files for Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Edubuntu, and Xubuntu. I know the Xubuntu image looks silly, however it is a good file, the wiki just renders it incorrectly. If the images look dirty on the webpage, they aren't. Once you download them and open them in Inkscape you will see. I made the images in a 2 inch (wide) by 3 inch (tall) format. Being SVG you can of course make it any size you wish.

----------


## nixternal

sorry, forgot to add that you need the ubuntu title font and the the mstt core fonts. you can do that via enabling your multiverse and universe repositories. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories for how to set that up if you don't already know.

Then you can install them via Adept, Synaptic, Aptitude, or apt-get. Via apt-get do this:



```
sudo apt-get install ttf-ubuntu-title msttcorefonts
```

----------


## markpeak

If you live in Thailand, there is free sticker campaign as well.

See This page (sorry, all in Thai but you can guess from the picture)

----------


## compudude86

yea, i got my stickers through shipit!, is there a way to get more of them? i got my cds for a group, and there arent enough stickers to go around, id like to get some more

----------


## man-man

> yea, i got my stickers through shipit!, is there a way to get more of them? i got my cds for a group, and there arent enough stickers to go around, id like to get some more


You could just order more CDs  :Wink:  
must be someone who still needs one

----------


## mpgarate

sorry I should know this... but on the order page (http://system76.com/article_info.php?articles_id=9#us) it says "Send a self addressed stamped envelope to: "

does that mean i send an envelope with a stamped + addressed envelope inside?

----------


## srt4play

> sorry I should know this... but on the order page (http://system76.com/article_info.php?articles_id=9#us) it says "Send a self addressed stamped envelope to: "
> 
> does that mean i send an envelope with a stamped + addressed envelope inside?


That would be correct.

----------


## cmat

My campus gives out free Ubuntu stickers. There is a freedom toaster or something nearby in another campus.

----------


## theyain

The idea of posting pictures for people to vote on them makes me think of people doing huge versions of them and putting them on walls and such.  Its graffiti, but really GOOD graffiti.   :Capital Razz: 


:O  I spelt graffiti correctly!

----------


## yuvlevental

> sorry I should know this... but on the order page (http://system76.com/article_info.php?articles_id=9#us) it says "Send a self addressed stamped envelope to: "
> 
> does that mean i send an envelope with a stamped + addressed envelope inside?


just send an envelope with a stamp, your home address, and the system 76 address on it. nothing else

----------


## Malh

i personally would rather buy one from the ubuntu store knowing it helps support ubuntu

----------


## ashvala

Is this the fridge blog?

----------


## digeratiX

Nixternal, I cant seem to print them properly at all using inkscape.
Got any tips on that?

First time I tried to print, it only printed in the upper right hand corner of my paper and not all of it was there.

Then I tried to adjust settings in inkscape and nothing printed.
I must tell you this is my first time with inkscape.

Tips please.

----------


## likemindead

Thanks so much! I've really been wanting a sticker to replace the gap where the M$ one once was. system76 seems like a great company too.

----------


## pieisgood4589

anyone know how long these things will take to arrive? :Popcorn:

----------


## TheAL76

> anyone know how long these things will take to arrive?


I read somewhere in the System76 support forum that the people that send the stickers only come in a few times per month.

I just sent my envelope out last week, so I too am wondering how long it'll take.

----------


## PhatKat

Hmm outside USA - do people give free buntu stickers? If not is there some sort of sticker making paper you can print the logo on or something?

----------


## setsuna

> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PoweredBy
> 
> I just quickly created 4 svg files for Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Edubuntu, and Xubuntu. I know the Xubuntu image looks silly, however it is a good file, the wiki just renders it incorrectly. If the images look dirty on the webpage, they aren't. Once you download them and open them in Inkscape you will see. I made the images in a 2 inch (wide) by 3 inch (tall) format. Being SVG you can of course make it any size you wish.


I live in indonesia . . .
I got sticker from ShipIt . . 
Nice one, but i was wondering for ubuntu case  :Sad: 

somebody can help me ?? :Smile: 

give me a pv if you can  :Razz: 
he he he

~thx~

----------


## PhatKat

Hey sweet i got 4 'Linux for human beings' stickers inthe post via ship it  :Capital Razz:  Wished they had 'powered by Ubuntu' though but better than zip hehe

----------


## f1ff134

Does anyone know if the competition for the best sticker is still going on?

----------


## JannoT

Ubuntu stickers are cool. I got few with my cd's. And i gave them away and now there is a bike driving around with ubuntu sticker on its back. I call it success.

----------


## zombrax

I'm not in US either; wish we could get it here also...

----------


## Malac

*Ubuntu GNU/Linux*

          Stocks have once again been depleted. New stock on order, expected mid May. Those awaiting stickers shall recieve them as soon as stock arrives. Please accept our apologies. 
*Free Stickers!*

                              Show your pride in running Ubuntu with one of these tasty stickers!         
                               Obtain your strip of 4 stickers by sending a self-addressed stamped             envelope to us at         
                              The Linux Emporium,
                    Bridge House,
                    17a Maybrook Road,
                    Sutton Coldfield,
                    Birmingham.
                    B76 1AL                                      Thanks to the guys at System 76           for supporting the           Ubuntu community           with these stickers.         


*Click here for a list of Ubuntu sticker suppliers in other countries.*  


Hope this helps.

----------


## heroidi

How can i get those stickers in kosovo

----------


## Asday

> Ubuntu stickers are cool. I got few with my cd's. And i gave them away and now there is a bike driving around with ubuntu sticker on its back. I call it success.


I gots one on my old computer case (in the tip, nuuuuuu!) one on a friend's guitar case, and one on my 360.  I thought the irony would be delicious.  It turns out this is only mildly scrumptuous (how the hell do you spell that) irony.

----------


## baizon

No free stickers in Germany  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## frogbrains

> Awesome stickers!
> 
> Too bad I live in The Netherlands...  *I want them!*


He said the wrong thing!  They are available in other countries too, including Netherlands!  Have a look!

----------


## CSET

Yeah, it looks like they are available in our countries to! Count me in for the U.S.

----------


## andru183

would the uk include ireland? some times were classed as part of the uk and sometimes were not...

----------


## tim1980

This is so awesome.

I am so going to order some of these for myself.

I think I might design and make some of my own for my website too...

----------


## vaha130

This post is old, is it still available?

----------


## genetik

> This post is old, is it still available?


yes

----------


## genetik

http://system76.com/article_info.php?articles_id=9

----------


## Maheriano

What about Canada? It's like 10 cents more to send it to Canada and I'm paying for the shipping anyway.

----------


## genetik

Yes Canada

----------


## Michaeljs1990

AWSOME!!! thanks for the heads up i have been wanting to get some... anyone here own a ubuntu shirt.... just wondering if they are made nice???

----------


## ErikEhlert

ooooohhh..

If only they made Kubuntu laptops....  :Sad:

----------


## XxRoxasxX

I sent my envelop in about 2 or 3 months ago...  :Sad:

----------


## sushant17

i didnt got those stickers with the cds....i ordered the cd 2 times......9.04 n 9.10....any other way can i get stickers

----------


## KajuNM

> I read somewhere in the System76 support forum that the people that send the stickers only come in a few times per month.
> 
> I just sent my envelope out last week, so I too am wondering how long it'll take.


I got mine in only _9 days_.....Boy I was surprise, then again I only live 1 State away.......Thank you System76........

----------


## AudreeArrington

Thanks so much! I really wanted to replace the hole sticker, where M was just one dollar. SYSTEM76 feel great with the company. :LOL:

----------


## acatak

I have just convinced my computer science teacher at my high school to make a small Ubuntu lab at school so that I and some of my friends can learn about networking, and setting up and maintaining a ubuntu server.

I would like to get more than just four ubuntu stickers as I want to put them on all of these computers and other labs in the school.  Can I send more than one self addressed envelopes in the same large envelop?  Is there any other way I can get stickers or other ways to advertise ubuntu and my school?

----------


## muffinboy

I love stickers  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## pr3c1pit0us

Just sent in my envelope, can't wait to get mah stickers.

----------


## Bumper44

I got mine. They look great!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Keith1212

sending mine in today thanks for the heads up!

----------


## bondo101

> I live in belgium, next to netherlands and I want them too !!


Hey Belgium easy to make a sticker copy ubuntu stickers print themcover them with clear adhesive tape 2.5 inches wide cut covered stickers out carefully. rubber cement the back after covering  , afix to what ever. or use contact cement If ya don't like rubber cement. Remember in linux is patience and taking time ya can't rush linux for great results . Linus T orvalis had problems like the rest of us when he was developing Linux. :Smile:

----------


## adel.wahba

must be someone who still needs one<!-- / message -->

----------


## cj.surrusco

I sent in my envelope to system76 over three weeks ago, still nothing back... I wish I was blessed with patience.

----------


## Rasa1111

I sent my envelope a few months back,
and received it back in about 2 weeks I think. 
and there was like 8 of each sticker in there!! lol  :Very Happy:

----------


## cj.surrusco

Finally got my stickers, took about  4 weeks.

----------


## KingYaba

Well, I'll send out my envelopes tomorrow morning (June 7th) and we'll see how long it takes.  :Smile:

----------


## KingYaba

June 25th.  :Guitar:  Got 'em today.

----------


## Stigmata13

Okay sorry to sound stupid, but can I get something straight?

I send, in total, 2 envelopes, right? An envelope addressed to me, inside of an envelope addressed to them, right? So that's two envelopes total, and 2 stamps.

Or do I just send in one envelope, addressed to them with my address as the return address?

----------


## cj.surrusco

> I send, in total, 2 envelopes, right? An envelope addressed to me, inside of an envelope addressed to them, right? So that's two envelopes total, and 2 stamps.



That is correct.

----------


## aeroaishik

Do we get the free Ubuntu stickers with the free CD orders or the paid CD orders? :Think:

----------


## cj.surrusco

> Do we get the free Ubuntu stickers with the free CD orders or the paid CD orders?


You might with a paid order, but not with the free one.

----------


## hakermania

Expecting this to Greece too!

----------


## LawrenceLovesLinux

looks like the ubuntu community all love stickers  :Smile:

----------


## hakimsheriff

the address for stickers in Canada has changed. 
the new address is on the system76 website.
If you have sent your SASE to the old address, you should send another one to the new address to get them.

----------


## Dobbie03

I sent my envelope to the New Zealand address over 18 months ago, I never received anything back  :Sad:

----------


## ubun2geek

> Awesome stickers!
> 
> Too bad I live in The Netherlands...  *I want them!*


You can!
http://www.system76.com/article_info.php?articles_id=9

----------


## Elfy

> You can!
> http://www.system76.com/article_info.php?articles_id=9


People asking 2 years or more ago might not of have been able to.

Closing old thread

----------

